
Ask HN: Getting a developer job as self-taught programmer - Grazester
Background:
I am a mostly self-taught programmer with a CIS degree.
I have done independent development work in the past in C#, PHP and java but nothing on a large enterprise scale. I have no idea of how to assess my programming skills either.
I recently moved back to the US(NYC) where I did my college degree and would like a job as a developer&#x2F;programmer. I worked desktop support before leaving the US. A colleague I worked with just contacted me with a Desktop Support position with the company he works with. It pays very well and I need a job soon.<p>Question:
Should I hold out look for a programming job or jump on Desktop Support position?
The only thing I have to show for my programming is a side project I recently put on Github
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;garybethel&#x2F;BitShuffle
======
gamechangr
"It pays very well and I need a job soon"

Do it! Do it quickly without hesitation.

You can always make a change next year after you have secured something.

